# Home made wrist rocket



## tekwyzrd

Many years ago I bought a "high power" wrist rocket. It was the folding version that extended beyond the hand. I went searching for it and can't find it. I suspect my brother swiped it. Unfortunately this model seems to be impossible to find and no longer made. After a bit of searching I found a photo (resized and cropped to insert in message)










As a result I decided to make something similar. My questions are:

1) What steel would be best? 304, 316, 440a, or some other?
2) What diameter rod? 3/16, 1/4, or 5/16?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

1010 cold roll or 1020 hot roll steel in a 1/4 inch rod. Why not make one out of wood though. -- Tex-shooter


----------



## Nico

Man I'd love to have one of those old marksman's like that one..

Pop didnt want to buy me one when I was 11, maybe he did me a favor I excelled at naturals..

I still want one of those old marksmans and I think I'd give a go at hunting with it using 14mm steelies for classical/nostalgic reasons.


----------



## NaturalFork

Tex-Shooter said:


> 1010 cold roll or 1020 hot roll steel in a 1/4 inch rod. Why not make one out of wood though. -- Tex-shooter


I might attempt one of these. Looks very fun! Are there any limitations to me borrowing from your design? I assure it will be different but highly influenced by this design. PM me if you want more details.


----------



## tekwyzrd

I bought one when I was in my teens (about 30 yrs ago), then packed it away when I joined the army and forgot about it. Now that I'm putting together a survival/camping outfit I remembered it. My reasons for wanting to use steel are strength, durability, and ease of fabrication. The one I had (like the photo) was able to put a 38 calibre steel ball through a steel trash can packed full from about 20 ft (distance estimate from memory). That was back when I was about 15 yrs old. I can only imagine what I could do with it now, especially if I use stronger bands.


----------



## zille

Or you could try this beauty: http://www.supershooting.com/KC-Features.html I just can imagine the king cat to be extremely precise due to all the possible adjustments. I envy the shooters in the States for not having wrist braces regulated. I can see, that shooting with these can be dangerous but ****, so is shooting a 90+ compound and these are free to use here in Germany. Best of luck and loads of fun with either selfmade or bought catty!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Any body is welcome to make any of my designs that I put on line. Click on my face to the left, then click on "Gallery", then click on "View all Images" and scroll down for more of designs. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## wd40

Hey, there are slingshots exactly like this available at sporting and pet stores.

They are made to launch tennis balls for dogs to go fetch and retrieve.

Only thing, the pouch was really big for the tennis balls. Also the yolks, prongs, forks, whatever you call them, are really wide apart to accomodate the tennis balls going through as well.

Anyway, I bought one about 5 years ago and put slingshot tubes on it. It wasn't very accurate, to me, because of the really wide forks.

I still see them being sold at pet stores and places like Tractor Supply and Atwood's. Maybe you could get one and bend the forks a little closer together. And of course cut off the tennis ball holder underneath.


----------



## Nico

tekwyzrd said:


> I bought one when I was in my teens (about 30 yrs ago), then packed it away when I joined the army and forgot about it. Now that I'm putting together a survival/camping outfit I remembered it. My reasons for wanting to use steel are strength, durability, and ease of fabrication. The one I had (like the photo) was able to put a 38 calibre steel ball through a steel trash can packed full from about 20 ft (distance estimate from memory). That was back when I was about 15 yrs old. I can only imagine what I could do with it now, especially if I use stronger bands.


I believe you that they are powerful as their draw length is increased no doubt about it being a powerful slingshot. 
It always looked powerful to me as a kid then and I always wanted one and now wanted it for nostalic value.


----------



## tekwyzrd

I was looking at different materials and was considering the possibility of using ti-6al-4v rather than steel. Would 1/4" or 5/16" rod be strong enough for this use? I've been doing a bit of brainstorming and looking at commercial versions and have a couple interesting ideas...


----------



## tekwyzrd

OK, the metal should be here at the end of next week. I purchased a 36" long .313" diameter piece of ti-6al-4v and have some ideas for a folding assembly that will allow the slingshot to be carried strapped to the arm in a way that allows use of the hand. Remove the storage strap, extend and lock the end, pivot and lock the handle into place and it's ready to use. I can picture it. Time to make a proof of concept model.


----------



## jmplsnt

Keep us posted on how this one comes out and also put up some pics. Like Nico I'm more of a naturals guy but hey what works, works and that's good enough. I'm all about learning from whay you all do and I've often wondered about this slingshot in the past myself.


----------



## tekwyzrd

I'll definitely take photos and post when completed. This is one of MANY projects. I still have a couple old fishing rods to finish re-purposing (1920s American Fork & Hoe steel baitcasters converted to spinning rods), a graphite pack rod to make, and a group of knives I haven't started on the patterns for yet. I have a nice variety of a2 and d2 steel and six bookmatched pairs of argentinian lignum vitae (Bulnesia sarmientoi) scales. I'm really looking forward to the kukri inspired blades I plan to make from two 1/4" x 4" x 18" pieces of d2 that were delivered last week. Then theres the tobacco cutter I'm still brainstorming on (inspired by the Teck1 with a number of improvements). Then there's the Utah red pipestone and orange alabaster pipes I still need to finish... They're all projects that will keep me busy this winter. Before starting on any of them I have to box up this year's tobacco that's still hanging in the barn.


----------

